# Mule Deer Relief Wood Carving Project



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Gang! I have posted my latest online project for a Mule Deer portrait set inside of an arrow head. It has two free patterns, all of the step-by-step instructions which include how to carve the design, wood burn the textures, and how to paint the finished carving.

Hope you will stop by my blog, LSIrish.com. The link to the project is posted there or you can go directly to the project page at Mule Deer Relief Wood Carving Project.

Thanks for stopping by!!!!!


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a great project. And thanks the link to your tutorial.


----------

